# WCG-TPU WarmUp Challenge 9/20 thru 9/22/2013



## Norton (Sep 4, 2013)

*WCG-TPU WarmUp Challenge 2013 (9/20-9/22/2013)*
*Challenge will start on 9/20/2013 @ 0:00 GMT (9/19/2013 @ 8pm Eastern) 
  Challenge will end on 9/22/2013 @ 24:00 GMT (9/22/2013 @ 8pm Eastern)

Hey Team,

*Welcome to the WCG-TPU WarmUp Challenge!!!*

Our goal: WarmUp our PC's for the upcoming World CEP2 Challenge (10/6 thru 10/14/2013) and get as much help as we can from the TPU community to do it. 


*We are all signed up for the Team Challenge (Thanks CP!). Those who are participating please get your rigs ready to CRUNCH.*

http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/team/challenge/viewTeamChallenge.do?challengeId=6192

First Item to note:
Here's a link to our Teams Official Challenges Thread
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=111360
We have a record kept of current/past/upcoming challenges here so take a look and see where we've been and where we're going next  

Helpful links below:

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=93395

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=106593

Challenge is for the most points within the 3 day Challenge period and with our current Team growth and with the help of the TPU community, I believe we can make a strong showing in the Challenge.
*Challenge results:*
Reserved


*AND YES THERE WILL BE PRIZES- CHECK THE SECOND POST (BELOW) FOR DETAILS**

Updates/additional information to follow....


Spoiler: Links to past Challenges



http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?p=2759471#post2759471


----------



## Norton (Sep 4, 2013)

*Game Giveaway*
Note- manofthem will be hosting the game giveaway to kick off the Challenge on 9/19
Link here:
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?p=2982326#post2982326

*Challenge Prizes(see notes)*
*Note(s)
-If anyone is interested in donating a prize- please contact me, ThE_MaD_ShOt, [Ion],  or Chicken Patty (additional volunteers to assist with this would be great)

- We're going to move current prizes (only a few atm) over to the CEP2 Challenge that starts 10/6. Our game giveaway is awesome enough to run solo for this challenge! 


*Requirements/terms to qualify for a prize:*
- Participate for the duration of the WarmUp Challenge 
- Earn a minimum of *no minimum!!!* points for Team WCG-TPU during the Challenge 
- Prize entrants must return completed work from WCG for each day of the Challenge
- Winners will be chosen randomly at the end of the Challenge.
- Participation in the Game giveaway will require that you are actively crunching during this Challenge 

*How Random Winners Will be Drawn (see below):*


Spoiler:  Random Drawing system provided by the theonedub



To ensure everyone gets a fair shake and to minimize any potential conflict of interest while maintaining the highest level of transparency- I have drafted a new way to draw winners. The system uses (3) members and works as follows: 



> Originally Posted by The System
> Member 1: This member creates a list of all qualified participants usernames. This list is sent to Member 2.
> 
> Member 2: Using the list of names, Member 2 will assign each entrant a unique number. A list of the usernames with the unique numbers is sent back to Person 1. The list of just the random numbers is sent to Member 3.
> ...


 

The system makes sure that there is no bias or other favoritism at play when winners are drawn. Winners are drawn based on a random number instead of usernames- where a possibility exists to redraw if that person doesn’t like who won, draw a friend, draw themselves, pass on new members, or skip doing a random drawing all together.

My hope is that this will alleviate any concerns about drawings and their legitimacy. If it works smoothly, I would like to see this become the new standard when conducting giveaways that have prizes donated by the community. 

If there are any questions about this system, drop me a PM.


Note(s):
- If for some reason you want to participate but start late you may still qualify for the prizes, PM me or the Team Captain (Chicken Patty) to discuss your situation and we'll make those decisions on an individual basis 


*Challenge Participants:*
*WCG user name in () if different from TPU user name
list pending...


----------



## Bow (Sep 4, 2013)

Oh yes count me in.  I have a prize to donate that I won last time and did not use.


----------



## Norton (Sep 5, 2013)

Bow said:


> Oh yes count me in.  I have a prize to donate that I won last time and did not use.



Thanks Bud! 

**Note to those donating prizes*- we will be running a larger challenge 10/6 thru 10/14 so consider if you want to donate something to this challenge or the larger one....


----------



## d1nky (Sep 5, 2013)

im in for both comps, ill build my other rig this weekend and find a stable overclock on my 8350 (maybe gfx as well)

15 days and counting!

SIGGED AS WELL! ill try spread the word


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 5, 2013)

I'm given'er all shes got assistant captain!


----------



## Durvelle27 (Sep 5, 2013)

I'm in


----------



## manofthem (Sep 5, 2013)

In for 2 rigs for both the warm up and the real deal! 
Can't wait, it's going to be some good fun!  



d1nky said:


> SIGGED AS WELL! ill try spread the word



Amen to that, sig it for sure


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Sep 5, 2013)

Always count me in LOL. And let me dig through some stuff as I may be able to donate to the prize pool.


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 5, 2013)

Obviously I'm in--output won't be any better than normal as I'm already running at 110%, but here I am


----------



## d1nky (Sep 5, 2013)

manofthem said:


> Amen to that, sig it for sure



I couldn't think of a name for the sig, so I copied that!

I best stock some beer then!


----------



## Norton (Sep 5, 2013)

Thanks to Bow for donating a Windows 7 Pro key -


----------



## Arjai (Sep 5, 2013)

Me, too!


----------



## theonedub (Sep 5, 2013)

I'll have to see about getting prizes together to donate. Will kick in some game keys, for sure.


----------



## Nordic (Sep 5, 2013)

I will be crunching anyways.... So in.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 5, 2013)

I'm in.  Temperatures in my house have been okay lately so I'm bringing in my i7-950 rig for some crunching and see how temperatures treat me.


----------



## hat (Sep 5, 2013)

A pre-challenge challenge? Interesting... I can't do much more than I already am, I'm pretty much maxed at the moment. I'm gonna fiddle around with Lubuntu on the AMD rig, which pretty much is a dedicated cruncher. The Q6600 in my main is already at 3.6GHz, not sure if I can go any higher... and the AMD rig is being somewhat held back by a lackluster motherboard.


----------



## t_ski (Sep 5, 2013)

Still rolling along, so count me in.


----------



## Arjai (Sep 5, 2013)

So, I was thinking, as I often do. This rolled through a few times so I figured I'd ask.
Here goes. If I go to WCG, change projects to just CEP2, then, on BOINC, change buffer from 2 days to 4, will that allow for more WU to drop?

Probably but, also, can I change the 'Project specific settings' for CEP2 from 2 WU's to 8WU's and it will work?

Essentially, I can only get a Wifi signal for a couple hours a day, sometimes more. Point is, I want to run CEP2 exclusively, for the challenges, and have enough WU's to run if it is 24+ hours between internet connections.

Eight WU's, running on four logical cores, should last me two days. Since I mostly crunch from 8, or 9, pm to 7:30 am. So, about ten hours a day. CEP2 WU's take between 12-14 hours each on this thing (or less, My little i5 has been quite a nice worker, lately).

Anyways, anybody foresee any problematic scenarios in those settings?

Thanks.


----------



## Peter1986C (Sep 5, 2013)

I am in of course.


----------



## manofthem (Sep 5, 2013)

Norton and I are working on an exciting game giveaway  
Should be lots of fun


----------



## xvi (Sep 5, 2013)

Any details on the requirements of the challenge? Will we need to make sure we're running CEP WUs only?


----------



## manofthem (Sep 5, 2013)

xvi said:


> Any details on the requirements of the challenge? Will we need to make sure we're running CEP WUs only?



Other than the following that Norton listed in post #2, not sure.


			
				Norton said:
			
		

> *Requirements/terms to qualify for a prize:*
> - Participate for the duration of the WarmUp Challenge
> - Earn a minimum of no minimum!!! points for Team WCG-TPU during the Challenge
> - Prize entrants must return completed work from WCG for each day of the Challenge
> ...


I will be turning over to all CEP2 WUs prior to the challenges (warmup and main) to ensure smooth and error free operation.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 5, 2013)

How do you change WU's ?


----------



## Norton (Sep 5, 2013)

xvi said:


> Any details on the requirements of the challenge? Will we need to make sure we're running CEP WUs only?



Running CEP2 wu's will be encouraged for the World CEP2 Challenge which is still in the planning stages. You may use this Challenge to warm up your rig with WCG work in general or transition over to a larger portion of CEP2 work. That is your choice 

We'll be available here, at the CEP2 planning thread, or our Team thread to assist with increasing CEP2 work or answer questions...


----------



## Arjai (Sep 6, 2013)

Ok, I know, it's 15 days early but, I made the previously mentioned changes, just now. I will know more in about two hours, as a couple of FA@H WU's finish up. Meanwhile, I did get one additional CEP2 WU as soon as I forced an update.

By this time, or sooner, tomorrow, I should know if the changes will work for me. WOW, while typing this, I got another CEP2 download!

Anyways, I will probably keep it, if it works, and be running full speed by the time these challenges roll around. Actually, I might throw a few SNTS's in once it gets up and rolling. I don't have any of their badges. Once we get closer to the challenge, I will re-opt out for the durations.

Yeaaaaa, _THAT'S the Ticket!_




P.S. I now have three new CEP2's, since the changes!

p.p.s. Credits today	1,137.63, that's pretty good for my little lappy topper!!


----------



## sabre23 (Sep 6, 2013)

I'm in.
Have changed settings few days ago but received very few CEP2 WU's. Time to stop other WU's for the sake of CEP2.

Edit : Identified the problem - Minimum download bandwidth for CEP2 is 63.48 KB/sec and i am providing lower than that most of the time when it connects to the WCG server.


----------



## AnnCore (Sep 6, 2013)

Another CEP2 binge?

Why not!

Count me in.


----------



## Norton (Sep 6, 2013)

AnnCore said:


> Another CEP2 binge?
> 
> Why not!
> 
> Count me in.



You can run CEP2 exclusively if you like but you can also run any/all of the other projects....this is an all projects challenge. The CEP2 challenge is scheduled for 10/6-10/14.

That said- I've doubled my CEP2 load on all of my rigs with decent internet connections and will keep those settings or go for more CEP2 work until at least the end of the CEP2 challenge.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 6, 2013)

By the way, thread is made and challenge is made.  Good to go 

https://secure.worldcommunitygrid.org/forums/wcg/viewthread_thread,35602_lastpage,yes#431831


----------



## AnnCore (Sep 6, 2013)

Norton said:


> You can run CEP2 exclusively if you like but you can also run any/all of the other projects....this is an all projects challenge. The CEP2 challenge is scheduled for 10/6-10/14.
> 
> That said- I've doubled my CEP2 load on all of my rigs with decent internet connections and will keep those settings or go for more CEP2 work until at least the end of the CEP2 challenge.



Maybe it's just me, but CEP2s seem to bring me more points per minute than any other WU.


----------



## librin.so.1 (Sep 6, 2013)

AnnCore said:


> Maybe it's just me, but CEP2s seem to bring me more points per minute than any other WU.



These days, that would be true to my boxen, no doubt. With SN2S bringing a little bit under what CEP2 does and FAAH giving downright bad points.
But, there's always a huge BUT. CEP2 tends to error out en-masse every once in a while, wasting a lot of CPU time this way; sometimes over 90 hours of CPU time gets wasted at once on an octacore.
Because of that, SN2S produces more net points than CEP2. FAAH is still behind CEP2, even after considering those CEP2 errors.


----------



## Peter1986C (Sep 6, 2013)

In fact, I never get computation problems with CEP2 (I had issues with ClimatePrediction and GPU work for DistrRTgen and Einstein@home for a bit though, but that's not WCG related). CEP2 WUs are hot however (max sys load by BOINC being lowered to 90% makes matters do-able though), and not friendly to all networks so I can still imagine they are not everyone's friend.


----------



## manofthem (Sep 7, 2013)

d1nky said:


> I best stock some beer then!



Tonight, I've passed beer and gone straight to vodka, enjoy the good stuff! 
Can't help humanity if you haven't helped yourself to some good vodka 

OT: is CEP2 more cpu stressing? I hope I don't have to drop my CPU OC!


----------



## d1nky (Sep 7, 2013)

manofthem said:


> Tonight, I've passed beer and gone straight to vodka, enjoy the good stuff!
> Can't help humanity if you haven't helped yourself to some good vodka
> 
> OT: is CEP2 more cpu stressing? I hope I don't have to drop my CPU OC!



what does CEP2 mean?


and well I just found out its impossible to stock beer.. nearly all gone and its not even time yet haha!


----------



## Norton (Sep 7, 2013)

d1nky said:


> what does CEP2 mean?
> 
> 
> and well I just found out its impossible to stock beer.. nearly all gone and its not even time yet haha!



Clean Energy Project Phase 2

http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/research/cep2/overview.do


----------



## Irony (Sep 7, 2013)

I'll do it.  How does it work? I feel like a noob lol


----------



## Norton (Sep 7, 2013)

Irony said:


> I'll do it.  How does it work? I feel like a noob lol



Register and join the Team (first link on this page- don't use the software download here)
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showpost.php?p=1364692&postcount=1

Download this software:
http://boinc.berkeley.edu/dl/boinc_7.0.64_windows_x86_64.exe

Upon restart open the BOINC Manager and select "add project", select "World Community Grid" from the list

Add in your user name and password.

Watch your temps and post any questions here or in our Team thread (link in my sig)


----------



## Irony (Sep 7, 2013)

Ok I registered and joined the techpowerup team. Downloaded that and everything, it started "say no to schistoma" automatically. Temps are hanging around 35c so thats fine. Have it set to 80% load on CPU


----------



## Norton (Sep 7, 2013)

Irony said:


> Ok I registered and joined the techpowerup team. Downloaded that and everything, it started "say no to schistoma" automatically. Temps are hanging around 35c so thats fine. Have it set to 80% load on CPU



You're running at all defaults now- keep it running like that for awhile and...

A- watch your temps

B- watch out for errors in the work units

Switch to advanced view if you haven't done so yet 

Thanks for joining up!


----------



## manofthem (Sep 7, 2013)

Irony said:


> Ok I registered and joined the techpowerup team. Downloaded that and everything, it started "say no to schistoma" automatically. Temps are hanging around 35c so thats fine. Have it set to 80% load on CPU



Welcome to the team Irony, glad to have you!


----------



## xvi (Sep 7, 2013)

AnnCore said:


> Maybe it's just me, but CEP2s seem to bring me more points per minute than any other WU.



WCG's website lists average points per hour of runtime for each project. I was actually just working on sticking them all together earlier today.


Spoiler: WCG Project Breakdown



Pulled from here.

```
Project	Avg time/WU	Pts/wu	Pts/hr/cpu
CEP2	07:19:35.00	1090.83	[B]148.89[/B]
FAAH	06:38:13.00	595.09	[B]89.66[/B]
SN2S	03:53:56.00	624.05	[B]160.05[/B]
CWP	03:24:17.00	433.47	[B]127.31[/B]
HFCC	06:39:07.00	792.87	[B]119.19[/B]
Beta	03:58:19.00	534.26	[B]134.5[/B]
```
Your mileage may vary, of course.


Surprisingly (and sadly), SN2S gives the best points/hr. No magic increase in PPD for us by forcing to one project. In fact, if you switch to pure CEP2 for the challenge, expect a drop to about ~93% your normal PPD.


----------



## librin.so.1 (Sep 7, 2013)

Chevalr1c said:


> In fact, I never get computation problems with CEP2 (I had issues with ClimatePrediction and GPU work for DistrRTgen and Einstein@home for a bit though, but that's not WCG related).
> "Normally" CEP2 runs perfectly fine. But there are several conditions when they start to error out for some reason. 1) Running many CEP2 units at the same time. When all of my cores work on CEP2, sometimes the running ones all simply error out at the very same time. 2) In case of heavy disk IO (i.e. if CEP2 has to do a bit waiting on its own IO).
> 
> CEP2 WUs are hot however (max sys load by BOINC being lowered to 90% makes matters do-able though), and not friendly to all networks so I can still imagine they are not everyone's friend.


Hmmm... the times I have SN2S on all cores saturates my CPU much better than CEP2 does. CEP2 underutilizes my CPU, so it's only 90-95% loaded. And CEP2 makes my CPU run a little bit cooler.


So I suppose it's YMMV when it comes to CEP2, kekeke...


EDIT: Count me into the challenge, too! Though, only for "sportsmanship"; don't include me into the prize drawing.


----------



## xvi (Sep 7, 2013)

I thought CEP2 typically ran hotter. Am I thinking of CEP1?


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 8, 2013)

xvi said:


> WCG's website lists average points per hour of runtime for each project. I was actually just working on sticking them all together earlier today.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: WCG Project Breakdown
> ...


A 93% drop in PPD seems unreasonable--that would be dropping your output to 7% of what it was initially.  Maybe a drop _to_ 93% of what you were doing 


xvi said:


> I thought CEP2 typically ran hotter. Am I thinking of CEP1?



Yes, they do.  On my laptop, CPU power usage increases by about 7% and temps go up about 5C.  Given that it already does 82-85C running other projects, I never run CEP2 on it b/c that runs it so hot that it thermally throttles down to 1.1GHz at least half of the time (where obviously output isn't so good)


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 8, 2013)

xvi said:


> WCG's website lists average points per hour of runtime for each project. I was actually just working on sticking them all together earlier today.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: WCG Project Breakdown
> ...



My time is double that... I wished I could pin point whats holding my I7 back,.


----------



## TRWOV (Sep 8, 2013)

count me in. Will bring the 8350s online for this.


----------



## xvi (Sep 9, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> A 93% drop in PPD seems unreasonable--that would be dropping your output to 7% of what it was initially.  Maybe a drop _to_ 93% of what you were doing


I.. I.. yes.

One of my machines has an AMD E1-1200 in it. Estimate time for one CEP2 WU is 100h 11m 48s. :shadedshu
(It's a work computer. They gave it to me as an "upgrade" over my 1.8GHz C2Dm laptop.)


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Sep 9, 2013)

Norton, pull me out of the prize running to maybe allow another member and better shot at the prizes. I will contribute by crunching.


----------



## Norton (Sep 9, 2013)

xvi said:


> I.. I.. yes.
> 
> One of my machines has an AMD E1-1200 in it. Estimate time for one CEP2 WU is 100h 11m 48s. :shadedshu
> (It's a work computer. They gave it to me as an "upgrade" over my 1.8GHz C2Dm laptop.)



  CEP2 wu's are tough on a rig sometimes. My opinion would be if you can't finish a wu within 24 hrs then consider adjusting the profile for that machine to avoid them. I ran into issues with Phenom II's getting errors and invalid results with them so I avoided them most of the time. The FX's and i7's currently in my rigs seem to do fine with them atm.


----------



## xvi (Sep 9, 2013)

brandonwh64 said:


> My time is double that... I wished I could pin point whats holding my I7 back,.



Is CPU usage maxed out? All results coming back valid?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 9, 2013)

xvi said:


> Is CPU usage maxed out? All results coming back valid?



yes 100% load no errors


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Sep 9, 2013)

Hey brandon, I checked my rigs and the times are between 12 and 15 hrs between them for the cep2 wu's. The i7 920 rig is right around 13 hrs for it.


----------



## Arjai (Sep 10, 2013)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Hey brandon, I checked my rigs and the times are between 12 and 15 hrs between them for the cep2 wu's. The i7 920 rig is right around 13 hrs for it.



The last 5 CEP2's I ran were all done in 12.5 hours. Up from just a few weeks ago, 14+ hrs!


----------



## Norton (Sep 11, 2013)

Bumping the thread up to remind members that this is starting up next Thursday 9/19 (24:00GMT/8PM Eastern).

Manofthem is assisting with a great game giveway* for *active* WCG Team TPU crunchers AND folders to kick off the Challenge! 

*New members/inactive members have about a week to join up and get crunching to get in on the goods- don't delay!!!* 

*keep a watch out for something special... that's the only hint you get 


**EDIT- the OP is a little bit out of synch- I'll clean it up with all of the latest info this evening **


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 12, 2013)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Hey brandon, I checked my rigs and the times are between 12 and 15 hrs between them for the cep2 wu's. The i7 920 rig is right around 13 hrs for it.



Thanks madshot so it seems like equal times to mine. highest I have seen daily has bee 3.3K but yesterday it was in the 2K range.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Sep 12, 2013)

brandonwh64 said:


> Thanks madshot so it seems like equal times to mine. highest I have seen daily has bee 3.3K but yesterday it was in the 2K range.



Mine has been fluctuating in ppd for the last week or so. My average is 5.3k right now. 3.3 seems pretty close for yous under windows and at stock speed. Mine is running at 3.5 and it's under Linux.


----------



## Irony (Sep 12, 2013)

Does CEP2 only run one instance at a time? I mean, with other projects I can have 8 tasks running at once, but CEP2 is only one?


----------



## Norton (Sep 12, 2013)

Irony said:


> Does CEP2 only run one instance at a time? I mean, with other projects I can have 8 tasks running at once, but CEP2 is only one?



You can set for more CEP2 wu's- you will need to adjust your profile on the WCG website. See below....

To adjust the # of CEP2 jobs running:

1- Log into your account on the WCG website:
http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/viewLogin.do

2- Select "Device Manager" and click the "Selected Profile" of the rig you want to make the adjustment on:






3- Select "Custom Profile" from the list:





4- Scroll down to bottom of the page and you will see the section where the adjustment is made:




*adjust as necessary- I suggest starting with 2 or 4 and running at that setting for a day or two before deciding if you want to add any more. *Note*- I'm running 8 on one of my FX-8350's without issue and am trying 16 on the other as of today 

5- Save the profile and sign out of your WCG account. 

*Note- you may have to finish a few work units to allow room for another CEP2 project. Check after an hour or two to see if the additional CEP2 work units were added


----------



## Irony (Sep 12, 2013)

Awesome. Thanks!


----------



## Norton (Sep 12, 2013)

Irony said:


> Awesome. Thanks!



No problem 

If you have any trouble or questions you can post here or in the Team thread for assistance.


Also a note for Team members:

  If anyone wants to *donate a prize *for the drawing *or a game *for the game giveaway you can PM me, Chicken Patty, or [Ion] (games you can PM manofthem directly if you like). Please note- we are running a larger challenge early next month so you can donate for either at your preference.

  Thanks in advance!


----------



## d1nky (Sep 13, 2013)

*ok so one week to go*!! tbh my second rig isn't built yet, been busy as hell. but this weekend if I get no interruptions ill build it! 

what project will people be crunching for? does it matter?


----------



## Peter1986C (Sep 13, 2013)

For the warm-up it does not matter.


----------



## Arjai (Sep 13, 2013)

I am warming up for the warm up. Things appear to be running smoothly. Also, to combat the constant writes to the drive, CEP2 seems to do this a lot (!), I set the, 'Tasks checkpoint to disk at most every' ... to 150 seconds, 2 and a half minutes. That slows down the writes for me. I tried more time but it would cause the CPU to fluctuate from 100% load.

So, two and a half minutes between writes to disk versus 12 to 15 writes to disk each minute.
Much better but, it can improve I think. I am going to try the cache at SuperSpeed (I think that is it) in a few days.






I might also invest in a cooling pad, 180 F is not bad, here in the air conditioned Coffee Bar but, I have to prop it up to allow airflow most everywhere else. I saw one the other day I liked, whatever. Turns out I didn't pay a dime for my cooling solution.

After just a few minutes....


----------



## manofthem (Sep 16, 2013)

I've been collecting some nice donations to the game giveaway.  I think we are all going to have some fun with the game giveaway coming up shortly with this "pre-challenge" challenge, should be something for everyone


----------



## Norton (Sep 17, 2013)

Bumping to remind everyone that this challenge starts in 2 days (Thursday @ 8pm Eastern/12pm GMT).

Get ready to run those rigs or turn them up if you want a shot at some really nice games as well as a few other prizes. 

If you're not on the Team and want to donate some CPU cycles now's the time 

Helpful links below:

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=93395

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=106593


----------



## d1nky (Sep 17, 2013)

I got both rigs up and going.. im ready, maybe needs a few more tweaks but theyre good.

im currently trying to get a 5ghz prime stable 8350 as well!

WOOOOOOOOOP

CRUNCH ON!


----------



## Arjai (Sep 17, 2013)

Ready, like Freddy (whoever Freddy is and despite whatever state of readiness he is in).






I didn't have any DONE in this screenshot but, they are running, on average, about 12:10. Not bad, IMHO.


----------



## Norton (Sep 17, 2013)

d1nky said:


> I got both rigs up and going.. im ready, maybe needs a few more tweaks but theyre good.
> 
> im currently trying to get a 5ghz prime stable 8350 as well!
> 
> ...



Cool! 

   5Ghz would likely put you at the top for FX-8350's at WCG and it would be awesome if you could do that. However, even with water cooling it would be tough to maintain a stable WCG cruncher 24/7 at that speed.... expect to run about 10-15% lower than prime stable clocks to be able to handle the WCG work 

   Will add you to the Team welcome thread as soon as we see results reported from you.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Sep 17, 2013)

d1nky said:


> I got both rigs up and going.. im ready, maybe needs a few more tweaks but theyre good.
> 
> im currently trying to get a 5ghz prime stable 8350 as well!
> 
> ...



Nice d1nky and glad to have you with us man.  If you guys are making suicide runs at 5.5+ then 5ghz shouldn't be hard for you LOL


----------



## t_ski (Sep 18, 2013)

Arjai said:


> Ready, like Freddy (whoever Freddy is and despite whatever state of readiness he is in).



This is Freddie:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Freddie_Mercury


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 18, 2013)

Norton said:


> Bumping to remind everyone that this challenge starts in 2 days (Thursday @ 8pm Eastern/12pm GMT).
> 
> Get ready to run those rigs or turn them up if you want a shot at some really nice games as well as a few other prizes.
> 
> ...



Fired up and ready to go--the 3770k came online about two hours ago 

Now I just need to find somewhere that I can put the HP C2Q setup and run it...


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Sep 18, 2013)

t_ski said:


> This is Freddie:
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Freddie_Mercury



That's because We are Champions.


----------



## xvi (Sep 18, 2013)

t_ski said:


> This is Freddie:
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Freddie_Mercury





ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> That's because We are Champions.


----------



## Norton (Sep 18, 2013)

xvi said:


> http://25.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_m689dwW5oI1qgevfco1_400.jpg


----------



## Norton (Sep 19, 2013)

Bumping to remind everyone that this challenge starts in less than 24 hrs (Thursday @ 8pm Eastern/12pm GMT).

Get ready to run those rigs or turn them up if you want a shot at some really nice games as well as a few other prizes. 

*Keep an eye on this thread tomorrow for more info on the Challenge game giveaway that's being hosted by manofthem* 

*If you're not on the Team and want to donate some CPU cycles now's the time *

Helpful links below:

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=93395

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=106593

Here's the link to the official challenge at World Community Grid:
http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/team/challenge/viewTeamChallenge.do?challengeId=6192


----------



## manofthem (Sep 19, 2013)

Looking forward to tomorrow!


----------



## Norton (Sep 19, 2013)

34 WCG Teams have signed up so far! Damn good showing! 

The science projects at WCG should get nice boost if the Teams signed up step it up a bit for this


----------



## d1nky (Sep 19, 2013)

I couldn't get that 5ghz stable for long on prime. so itll be a 4.8ghz and a notch more in volts.

later today ill give them a full test run, tweak and shall be ready!

quite good timing as im at work/training from next week!


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 19, 2013)

xvi said:


> I.. I.. yes.
> 
> One of my machines has an AMD E1-1200 in it. Estimate time for one CEP2 WU is 100h 11m 48s. :shadedshu
> (It's a work computer. They gave it to me as an "upgrade" over my 1.8GHz C2Dm laptop.)




Even so, it shouldn't be much worse per-thread (if at all) than my Atom setup...


----------



## TRWOV (Sep 19, 2013)

as expected, ppd output is down with the switch to CEP2. Noticed something though, when I was running a single CEP2 WU ETAs were 13h or so... now with 8 WUs ETAs are >19h.  Memory usage is ~2.2GB.  

Checking on my 1055t, the reported ETA for the CEP2 WU it is running is 16h on XP x86.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 19, 2013)

Mine for all 8 are up to around 16-17hr completion times as well


----------



## Arjai (Sep 19, 2013)

TRWOV said:


> as expected, ppd output is down with the switch to CEP2. Noticed something though, when I was running a single CEP2 WU ETAs were 13h or so... now with 8 WUs ETAs are >19h.  Memory usage is ~2.2GB.
> 
> Checking on my 1055t, the reported ETA for the CEP2 WU it is running is 16h on XP x86.



My little laptop, w/ an i5 running 2.4GHz, on turbo, lists the CEP2's with an estimated 15 hrs. On average, they have been finishing in 12 hrs 15 mins.

I gave BOINC 10 GB on my drive and with four running it uses between 2 and 3.5 MB's of RAM.

Methinks, that you should let them run a bit. I believe that the BOINC manager is dynamic and if you set it to update frequently, it will run them quicker, my experience. I have it set to 100% CPU and I really do not notice any lag surfing and such.

I am running WIN8 x64.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Sep 19, 2013)

The times fluctuate badly with cep wu's. No 2 systems will have the same times. All 5 of my rigs have different times. Also the one rig you think should do it the quickest may just be the one that takes the most time lol.


----------



## d1nky (Sep 19, 2013)

when it start 12pm tonight? or tomorrow night?


----------



## manofthem (Sep 19, 2013)

d1nky said:


> when it start 12pm tonight? or tomorrow night?



8pm tonight EST


----------



## TRWOV (Sep 19, 2013)

Arjai said:


> My little laptop, w/ an i5 running 2.4GHz, on turbo, lists the CEP2's with an estimated 15 hrs. On average, they have been finishing in 12 hrs 15 mins.
> 
> I gave BOINC 10 GB on my drive and with four running it uses between 2 and 3.5 MB's of RAM.
> 
> ...



My FX8350 is a dedicated cruncher running Mint. I'll check actual ETAs tonight.


----------



## d1nky (Sep 19, 2013)

im having problems on my 2nd rig, it keeps starting and stopping connections. 

networks fine and its not overclocked.

still cant get this one to use gpu and 100%

HELP PLEASE!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Sep 19, 2013)

d1nky said:


> im having problems on my 2nd rig, it keeps starting and stopping connections.
> 
> networks fine and its not overclocked.
> 
> ...



We don't have any gpu wu's right now.

If all fails revert back to a basic Boinc install and let her eat. It's what I do. The only changes on the actual client's is to report finished wu's immediately , bump the cpu time up to 90 or 95%, and increase the buffer to 1.5 days. Thats it.


----------



## theonedub (Sep 19, 2013)

Is it just me or are there no CEP2 WUs available?


----------



## d1nky (Sep 19, 2013)

im a noob whats the buffer??

I got it to 100% the web thing wouldn't change profiles, so I used the app. im re-installing on 2nd rig, so thatll be 12 cpu cores 100% and whenever gpu work comes available.

sorted: both are 100%, cant oc my 4100 the board throttles but 12 cpu cores crunching away! still don't know what the buffer is...

can we get a count down timer for this please??


----------



## Nordic (Sep 19, 2013)

d1nky said:


> im a noob whats the buffer??
> 
> I got it to 100% the web thing wouldn't change profiles, so I used the app. im re-installing on 2nd rig, so thatll be 12 cpu cores 100% and whenever gpu work comes available.
> 
> ...



Boinc -> tools -> Computing preferences -> Network usage

There is a minimum and maxmum work buffer. A range of how much work you will allow boinc to have downloaded at one time.


----------



## d1nky (Sep 19, 2013)

ooh, min or max buffer? 

thanks!

im rocking and rolling now! I know its early but id prefer to check for stability!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Sep 19, 2013)

I usually set the additional work buffer to 1.5 - 3 days, kinda covers my ass if there is a problem with Wcg's site.


----------



## Norton (Sep 20, 2013)

*About 1 hour to go before the start (same messages as above)*


----------



## manofthem (Sep 20, 2013)

And we have liftoff with our game giveaway!!!!
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?p=2982326#post2982326


----------



## Norton (Sep 20, 2013)

manofthem said:


> And we have liftoff with our game giveaway!!!!
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?p=2982326#post2982326



Awesome! 

*Less than 30 minutes to go before the challenge start *

Challenge is live..

*TIME TO KICK THE TIRES AND LIGHT THE FIRES!!!:*


----------



## xvi (Sep 20, 2013)

Time to put the OC back. Crunch mode: ENGAGE!


----------



## TRWOV (Sep 20, 2013)

I think I'll fire up the second 8350 or else my ppd will plummet.


----------



## Arjai (Sep 20, 2013)

I am a little late, had to work then ride 7 miles on my bicycle, then hook up at the bar. But I'm on and HERE WE GO!!

Let's warm it up around here!!!


----------



## Bow (Sep 20, 2013)




----------



## Nordic (Sep 20, 2013)

Must fight urge to game!


----------



## manofthem (Sep 20, 2013)

james888 said:


> Must fight urge to game!



I hear you there, can't waste CPU cycles. 
But its okay, need to try to get to sleep at a decent hour tonight


----------



## t_ski (Sep 20, 2013)

manofthem said:


> I hear you there, can't waste CPU cycles.
> But its okay, need to try to get to *sleep *at a decent hour tonight



What is this word?  Not sure I've heard it before...


----------



## TRWOV (Sep 20, 2013)

Fired up the second 8350 and only got 2 WUs  It's using the same profile as my other 8350. 

Oh, and actual ETAs were normal, 14 hours or so. I guess the manager overshoot the first estimate.


----------



## manofthem (Sep 20, 2013)

Got my second rig running CEP2 now, just did it tonight.  Last minute I know 



t_ski said:


> What is this word?  Not sure I've heard it before...



I think sleep is something you do when you have no pcs to fix, no crunching errors to sort, no info to find, no games to play, no obligations to take care of, no family to care for, no school or work, etc....  It sounds nice to be able to sleep 

Unfortunately for me, that's not me


----------



## d1nky (Sep 20, 2013)

ive had 12 cores running all night, finished many Wu's and no points??!

edit: I found the WCG results status page, and wow this 4.875ghz 8350 is ripping through loads of WU's 

how do we know if they have errors etc?


----------



## Nordic (Sep 20, 2013)

d1nky said:


> ive had 12 cores running all night, finished many Wu's and no points??!
> 
> edit: I found the WCG results status page, and wow this 4.875ghz 8350 is ripping through loads of WU's
> 
> how do we know if they have errors etc?



Takes time for validation. You can search for ones with errors.

Click on result status in the left navigation area. There will be a few options at the top of that page. Cycle through the one that says results status. One of the options will be errors.


----------



## TRWOV (Sep 20, 2013)

This isn't looking good:







Changed the CEP2 limit to 4. Let's see how that works.


----------



## d1nky (Sep 20, 2013)

ive had one error on my other rig, but it did have network problems ''detached'' 

however ive gained 10k points in 20 hours of running... is that any good?


----------



## xvi (Sep 20, 2013)

d1nky said:


> ive had one error on my other rig, but it did have network problems ''detached''
> 
> however ive gained 10k points in 20 hours of running... is that any good?



Actually that's bad. Very bad.

..for the rest of us, I mean.


----------



## d1nky (Sep 20, 2013)

xvi said:


> Actually that's bad. Very bad.
> 
> ..for the rest of us, I mean.



im a noob, so I take it im doing ok?


----------



## Norton (Sep 20, 2013)

d1nky said:


> im a noob, so I take it im doing ok?




Not bad at all:
http://stats.free-dc.org/stats.php?page=user&proj=bwcg&name=859098


First lesson- 1 FreeDC point= 7 WCG points 

FYI- check/uncheck the option on your WCG account settings page to allow your rigs to be visible so you can track progress on them thru FreeDC 

Regarding results: search through the results status page on your WCG account. Since you are a new cruncher many of your results may end up as "pending validation" or "pending verification" and won't be counted on your daily totals until they clear this step.... this is 100% normal.


----------



## xvi (Sep 20, 2013)

There's a difference between World Community Grid points and BOINC points. That difference, if I recall correctly, is there are 7 BOINC points to each WCG point. It should depend where you're looking.

A great place to keep an eye on the team's movements is the team's FreeDC stats page. You can also find your own name (or others) and see statistics for each user, or even each user's host (if they have that enabled).

As James said, it'll take a little while for your results to be verified. If I'm not mistaken, WCG will eventually start trusting you and will mark results valid as you turn them in (I suspect it does that if you're verifying a result for someone else).

Keep an eye on your stats page though. If you enable hosts in your WCG account, you can uses FreeDC to track output by each host as well.


----------



## Irony (Sep 20, 2013)

I'm gonna be gone from my computer for a couple days but I think I'm gonna leave it running. Started running yesterday, have 6 work units of cep2 going I think

Edit: I just have 5 running. Poor vrms were getting hot with 6


----------



## manofthem (Sep 20, 2013)

Norton said:


> FYI- check/uncheck the option on your WCG account settings page to allow your rigs to be visible so you can track progress on them thru FreeDC



I didn't even know this, thanks a lot.  
This will help out a lot


----------



## Norton (Sep 20, 2013)

manofthem said:


> I didn't even know this, thanks a lot.
> This will help out a lot



http://stats.free-dc.org/stats.php?page=user&proj=bwcg&name=825932

Your host stats are visible- we can see your rigs


----------



## Arjai (Sep 20, 2013)

allprojectstats.com also tracks your daily progress.

http://allprojectstats.com/

Type in your user name, search and Whalla! 

Lost in stats!!

Enjoy!


----------



## d1nky (Sep 20, 2013)

sorted! thanks a lot guys. 

you know if all goes ok I may leave this on crunching when I work next week and thereafter. try to give back to tpu and all that!


@Irony my vrms are holding up well, constant 4.875ghz 1.55v. modded vrm with a fan. been going continuously for 24 hours not a glitch or error. well its given 10,777 WCG points so should be a nice bionic score then


----------



## Arjai (Sep 20, 2013)

xvi said:


> There's a difference between World Community Grid points and BOINC points. That difference, if I recall correctly, is there are 7 BOINC points to each WCG point. It should depend where you're looking.



To be a _little_ more precise, 7 WCG points Equals 1 Boinc point.  Sorry, I often feel the need to correct small errors of no consequence.


----------



## TRWOV (Sep 20, 2013)

mORE ERROING *PANIC* *PANIC* Setting CEP2 to 3 WUs. Both FX8350s are running at stock settings, what could be wrong? 

Norton, how are yours behaving?


----------



## Norton (Sep 20, 2013)

TRWOV said:


> mORE ERROING *PANIC* *PANIC* Setting CEP2 to 3 WUs. Both FX8350s are running at stock settings, what could be wrong?
> 
> Norton, how are yours behaving?



Mine seem to be doing fine. I'm running All projects w/16 CEP2's available on one rig/8 CEP2's on the other and CEP2 occassionally runs on all 8 cores but mostly on 2-4 cores simultaneously...w/o errors. Are you on Win7 or Linux?

Also, what are you using for ram? My 8350's run 8GB @1600.


----------



## manofthem (Sep 20, 2013)

Oh boy, not looking good for me either. My ppd is super low, down at #31
Im betting on some problems when I get home :shadedshu


----------



## TRWOV (Sep 20, 2013)

Norton said:


> Mine seem to be doing fine. I'm running All projects w/16 CEP2's available on one rig/8 CEP2's on the other and CEP2 occassionally runs on all 8 cores but mostly on 2-4 cores simultaneously...w/o errors. Are you on Win7 or Linux?
> 
> Also, what are you using for ram? My 8350's run 8GB @1600.



Running Mint w/4GB 1333


----------



## d1nky (Sep 20, 2013)

im doing ok as far as errors are concerned, 4 pages of valid and 3 pages waiting validation, 1 error on the 4100.

so when do gpus kick in? im away from pc (off into town to get drunk, ill have a drink for wcg)


----------



## TRWOV (Sep 20, 2013)

There's no GPU work ATM


----------



## Irony (Sep 21, 2013)

d1nky said:


> sorted! thanks a lot guys.
> 
> you know if all goes ok I may leave this on crunching when I work next week and thereafter. try to give back to tpu and all that!
> 
> ...



I haven't gotten any errors yet...none of them have validated yet either lol

I'm running 6 wu of CEP2 now, CPU and VRMs seem to be running about 5-6c cooler than when I left this morning, Idk why but I'll take it lol. I'm at 4.5ghz with 1.33v and 8gb memory at 2400. I would like to try like 4.8, which I know I could do but it would need about 1.5v and the VRMs would be close to 60c which I dont like for running days on end.

Seems relatively stable, lol. Haven't stopped crunching to stress it since I set this memory clock. The new kingstons I got from the RMA seem to be working beautifully


----------



## Arjai (Sep 21, 2013)

Does anyone here have the BOINC screensaver?

Since I am running all CEP2's I get a screen saver that has a CEP2 logo of solar paneled leaves w/ wires. The question I have is in regards to the landscaped, dynamic, overlay.

What is it measuring? Is it related to the core working the WU displayed? If so what do the peaks and valleys mean?

I'm not often this puzzled and I hope someone here can tell me what it is. I'm mildly irritated that I can't figure it out.


----------



## Peter1986C (Sep 21, 2013)

I think we should post that on the WCG forums because I am curious too and am not familiar with the answer. BTW, I am not running the screen saver but I get the same stuff when choosing for "show graphics".


----------



## Arjai (Sep 21, 2013)

Chevalr1c said:


> I think we should post that on the WCG forums because I am curious too and am not familiar with the answer. BTW, I am not running the screen saver but I get the same stuff when choosing for "show graphics".



OK, posted on WCG, in the CEP2 forum.

Hopefully someone can get the answer, there, and I will post it here for you (and the rest of you that are similarly puzzled by this).


----------



## TRWOV (Sep 21, 2013)

3 concurrent CEP2 WUs seems to be the magic number for me (FX8350@4Ghz, 4GB RAM, Linux). I'll up one of the crunchers to 4 and see how it flies.


----------



## Peter1986C (Sep 21, 2013)

@Arjai: Thanks mate. i also subscribed to the thread there so I willl keep an eye on it.



TRWOV said:


> 3 concurrent CEP2 WUs seems to be the magic number for me (FX8350@4Ghz, 4GB RAM, Linux). I'll up one of the crunchers to 4 and see how it flies.



Great.


----------



## manofthem (Sep 21, 2013)

I just checked my WCG account.  I had a bunch of "valid" and "pending verification" results,  but I also had a few errors.  I'll drop my OC 100Mhz and see if that helps.  I guess it explains a little my low output.  

It certainly is disappointing :shadedshu


----------



## Norton (Sep 21, 2013)

TRWOV said:


> 3 concurrent CEP2 WUs seems to be the magic number for me (FX8350@4Ghz, 4GB RAM, Linux). I'll up one of the crunchers to 4 and see how it flies.



Just checked my other FX-8350 rig- it's rocking CEP2's on all 8 cores atm 

* memory usage is at 31% of the 8GB in the rig but it may go up as the wu's progress...


----------



## manofthem (Sep 21, 2013)

Another BSOD while doing nothing    Dropped my OC a little, see if that changes things.  Stupid CEP2 :shadedshu
 J/K


----------



## Norton (Sep 21, 2013)

manofthem said:


> Another BSOD while doing nothing    Dropped my OC a little, see if that changes things.  Stupid CEP2 :shadedshu
> J/K



BSOD's suck!!! :shadedshu

  If they continue then consider going to All projects but increase the # of CEP2 jobs you can hold in your cache to 8 or 16 (recommend 8 first)


----------



## manofthem (Sep 21, 2013)

Norton said:


> BSOD's suck!!! :shadedshu
> 
> If they continue then consider going to All projects but increase the # of CEP2 jobs you can hold in your cache to 8 or 16 (recommend 8 first)



Ill have to see what happens. I got the BSOD when I wasn't even crunching; I had paused to do something else. Not sure why but I'll get to the bottom of this.


----------



## Arjai (Sep 21, 2013)

*Screen Saver Solved!!*

With a little help from SekeRob, did a Boolean Search on WCG, I have the goods on that overlay!!

Ready?

Are you sure?























There it is. Never would have guessed THAT!!


----------



## d1nky (Sep 21, 2013)

im pretty proud of my rig, its been crunching at 4.8ghz for nearly 50 hours straight and kept around 50*c

and zero errors


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Sep 21, 2013)

d1nky said:


> im pretty proud of my rig, its been crunching at 4.8ghz for nearly 50 hours straight and kept around 50*c
> 
> and zero errors



That's awesome man. I have mine at 4.4. I don't want to push it any further until I get it under water and better mosfet cooling. 


Also your just about fully spooled up on the 8350 rig.


----------



## d1nky (Sep 21, 2013)

Ive screwed an AMD fan onto the vrms, theyre pretty cool tbh!

what do you mean by spooled up?


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Sep 21, 2013)

d1nky said:


> Ive screwed an AMD fan onto the vrms, theyre pretty cool tbh!
> 
> what do you mean by spooled up?



With a new crunching rig/profile it takes anywhere from a couple days to a couple weeks for it to reach full capacity. You will see results right away but if you have noticed you totals for that rig has gotten bigger each day it has run. You basically have a few valids then a few go into pendings. Once a certain amount of days goes by the pending pile will level off with what is going into new pendings and what is getting validated out of pendings. That and the rig becomes "trusted" by wcg. I had one rig that ran for awhile and was posting great numbers then the boinc client went nuts. I lost all of the wu's that rig had. I had to reinstall boinc from scratch. The lost wu's error-ed out or was labeled detached. Wcg black balled that rig for almost 2 weeks. Every wu that rig sent in went to pending verification. They all had to be verified before the could be validated. Sucks because it took almost 3 weeks before that rig got back to putting out great numbers again. Oh the rig in question here is my i7 920 rig.


----------



## d1nky (Sep 21, 2013)

Thanks, im actually learning quite a lot about crunching. I have about 4 pages of results pending validation, I noticed it takes some time for them to get validated. Also are there different amounts of points for different projects? The clean energy take a lot longer than fightingaids@home.


I told my friend who is a nurse about all this and she was like WOW, and didn't know all this research was happening behind the scenes. She was pretty motivated about the cancer projects too. It was fairly easy to explain the concept to her, she even asked if any computer could do this.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Sep 21, 2013)

Any computer can do it. As you have noticed the faster the rig the more work it can do. When I started wcg almost 2 yrs ago I was running it on a Athlon xp rig and 2x S939 rigs. My ppd was really low compared to what most are doing today. I might have hit 1 to 1.5k ppd. Also when the gpu unit came around full bore, we went through them like a hot knife through butter. Which in turned help to finish the Help Cure Cancer project way early. I'm talking years early. Team Tpu has a power house full of abled Gpu crunchers. And I know for a fact the some of us have stowed away or gpu equipment for the return of the gpu units. I know I have actually picked up some more stuff for my arsenal.


----------



## TRWOV (Sep 21, 2013)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> And I know for a fact the some of us have stowed away or gpu equipment for the return of the gpu units.



I replaced the 6670 in my HTPC with a 7870 for this reason.  A couple of the office crunchers have 7770s installed too.


----------



## d1nky (Sep 22, 2013)

I just smelt something hot and melting, touched the psu on my 4100 rig (some 750w ezcool thing)

and well the metal case burnt my hand! im going to try rotating it and see if it helps, 2nd psu ive probably killed folding/crunching lol


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Sep 22, 2013)

I killed one at the beginning of the gpu wu's with a GTX280. 500w and 18a on 12v rail just wasn't enough to feed the hair dryer.


----------



## d1nky (Sep 22, 2013)

this thing is old and crap, the fan may have died tbh! the 4100 was throttling because of the mobo so PPD shouldn't be that much off.

im glad I was next to it and noticed, could been a lot worse if I wasn't here!

the last one spat a flame out the back and went BANG! it shit me up lol


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Sep 22, 2013)

So true man. When I fried mine I wasn't in the room but happen to walk by at the right time I guess. I got a wiff of the burning plastic smell and ran in to see the rig shut down. I unplugged the power cable from the back and let it sit. After an hour or so I fired the rig back up and it booted fine. I shut it back down and pulled the psu from my sli'd 8800 GTX rig and used it for a few days then bought an new psu for the cruncher.

Oh by the way mine was a pos Logisys 500 or 550 watt unit. Thing worked great for over a year in that cruncher until I jammed the 280 in there. That was all she wrote. Fat lady sung on that psu.


----------



## Arjai (Sep 22, 2013)

My Socket A, that I still have and will be updating, went up one night, a few weeks after having it built.

I was sleeping and heard a series of loud pops! Flip on the light to see a stream of smoke pouring out of the PSU hole on the back.

Well, I suppose most of you can guess what the pops were. It was a mess!

Fortunately, HDD was still good and the local shop replaced the MB and CPU and PSU, no charge. 

It has run like a top since then. Replaced the Duron w/ a 2600+ OC'd it and crunched with it.

That's the only PSU I have had fail. I have repaired a bunch of computers, whose only problem was a bad PSU. Yet, none of mine have failed. Aside from that one that went boom in the night.


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 22, 2013)

d1nky said:


> I just smelt something hot and melting, touched the psu on my 4100 rig (some 750w ezcool thing)
> 
> and well the metal case burnt my hand! im going to try rotating it and see if it helps, 2nd psu ive probably killed folding/crunching lol



Oops.  That doesn't sound like such a great PSU, all things considered 
Even the TT700w I have sounds like it would do a better job...


----------



## d1nky (Sep 22, 2013)

I cant get my 4100 to run the WU's again. 

after it cut out yesterday, they just stay on ''waiting to run''?


----------



## Bow (Sep 22, 2013)




----------



## [Ion] (Sep 22, 2013)

d1nky said:


> I cant get my 4100 to run the WU's again.
> 
> after it cut out yesterday, they just stay on ''waiting to run''?



Check the Event Log--what does it say there?  And are there any WUs running?  Is memory usage very high?  Is BOINC set to "Run Always"?


----------



## d1nky (Sep 22, 2013)

reinstalled bionic and its back up and crunching 

catchya tomorrow guys!


----------



## Norton (Sep 22, 2013)

*6 more hours to go!* 

*Crunch On!!!*


----------



## d1nky (Sep 22, 2013)

im back and at full swing!! 

6 hours of crunchiness!


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 22, 2013)

Norton said:


> *6 more hours to go!*
> 
> *Crunch On!!!*



I will make sure to manually update all of my systems to make sure that they are reported


----------



## Norton (Sep 23, 2013)

*1 hour to go!* 

*Still a close race with Team France so keep em' crunching!!! *

**** UPDATE *** *

Our Team has won the Challenge (results pending)


----------



## Irony (Sep 23, 2013)

I just got home from the weekend trip. I left my computer crunching, only way to check on it was results from WCG website, which stopped updating friday night; I got home and the computer was hardlocked the whole time. Somebody turned the AC off in the house as we were leaving evidently and it got pretty warm, like 27c. I think the VRMs got too warm. I should've put a fan right on it. So basically I did almost nothing lol


----------



## manofthem (Sep 23, 2013)

Irony said:


> I just got home from the weekend trip. I left my computer crunching, only way to check on it was results from WCG website, which stopped updating friday night; I got home and the computer was hardlocked the whole time. Somebody turned the AC off in the house as we were leaving evidently and it got pretty warm, like 27c. I think the VRMs got too warm. I should've put a fan right on it. So basically I did almost nothing lol



Man sorry to hear! It's super disappointing to see that, to come home to a rig with no output    We feel for you! 

The last time I went away for 4 days, my pc had BSOD'd shortly after leaving, and it didn't restart, so 4 days wasted.


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 23, 2013)

Irony said:


> I just got home from the weekend trip. I left my computer crunching, only way to check on it was results from WCG website, which stopped updating friday night; I got home and the computer was hardlocked the whole time. Somebody turned the AC off in the house as we were leaving evidently and it got pretty warm, like 27c. I think the VRMs got too warm. I should've put a fan right on it. So basically I did almost nothing lol



Computers are unpredictable....they'll work fine for a while, and then bam, all of a sudden things stop working properly.  Nothing to feel bad about, although it is disappointing


----------



## Arjai (Sep 23, 2013)

Norton said:


> *1 hour to go!*
> 
> *Still a close race with Team France so keep em' crunching!!! *
> 
> ...



That was CLOSE!

Thank YOU TEAM!! Not sure if I could have handled it well if we lost to the French.


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 23, 2013)

The French have been defeated!


----------



## Arjai (Sep 23, 2013)

I think I will switch my profiles, until a few days before the BIG Challenge. Would like to get some SN2S's under my belt.


----------



## Irony (Sep 23, 2013)

Ya kinda bummed out; but TPU won!! Thats pretty awesome. Always feels good to beat the frenchies lol


----------



## manofthem (Sep 23, 2013)

Regardless of results, we did an awesome job,  
Congrats to the real winners of science! 

At least  France can't even claim winning, not even with Grey Goose! 
Or even French fries


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 23, 2013)

said it in the team challenge thread, but I'll say it here.  GREAT JOB EVERYONE, THANKS SO MUCH FOR JOINING AND ALL THE EFFORTS!


----------



## xvi (Sep 23, 2013)

manofthem said:


> Or even French fries



Freedom fries!


----------



## Peter1986C (Sep 23, 2013)

France is a way bigger team in terms of the amount of active users, so well done.


----------



## AnnCore (Sep 23, 2013)

Nice!

Nice team win. 

As they say, there's no "I" in team, just Ion, Norton, Irony, Manofthem, TRWOV, Arjai, Chevalr1c, Chicken Patty, t_ski, okidna, sabre23, Black Raven, night.fox, ThE_MaD_ShOt, theonedub, twuersch, christthegreat, ... uhm... I think you see what I'm saying.


----------



## d1nky (Sep 23, 2013)

Wooooooooooooooooooooppppp!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Sep 23, 2013)

Congrats and great Job team.


----------



## Bow (Sep 23, 2013)

Way to go team!


----------



## xvi (Sep 23, 2013)

It doesn't look like anyone else has done the math. We won by 65,719 points. That's ~21,907 WCG PPD more than France which, if I'm not mistaken, is about one average PC's output (around here, at least). We won by a nose and it was thanks to absolutely everyone who contributed.


----------



## d1nky (Sep 23, 2013)

AnnCore said:


> Nice!
> 
> Nice team win.
> 
> As they say, there's no "I" in team, just Ion, Norton, Irony, Manofthem, TRWOV, Arjai, Chevalr1c, Chicken Patty, t_ski, okidna, sabre23, Black Raven, night.fox, ThE_MaD_ShOt, theonedub, twuersch, christthegreat, ... uhm... I think you see what I'm saying.



wheres my name ^^^



xvi said:


> It doesn't look like anyone else has done the math. We won by 65,719 points. That's ~21,907 WCG PPD more than France which, if I'm not mistaken, is about one average PC's output (around here, at least). We won by a nose and it was thanks to absolutely everyone who contributed.



maybe that was partly my average rig 


If anyone is interested http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=191333


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 23, 2013)

That's a good way to look at it!


----------



## TRWOV (Sep 24, 2013)

puff... puff... puff... throttling down...


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 24, 2013)

xvi said:


> It doesn't look like anyone else has done the math. We won by 65,719 points. That's ~21,907 WCG PPD more than France which, if I'm not mistaken, is about one average PC's output (around here, at least). We won by a nose and it was thanks to absolutely everyone who contributed.



Yup, that's pretty much what a decent quad-core will do--pretty crazy that it was that close


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Sep 25, 2013)

Would you guys believe me if I said that my contributions were purely accidental?  I was replacing my H80 (too loud) with a Phanteks PH-TC14CS and wanted to compare them.  So, I fired up WCG to put a useful load on my 4.4GHz 2600K.  Purely accidental on the timing.


----------



## Norton (Sep 25, 2013)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Would you guys believe me if I said that my contributions were purely accidental?  I was replacing my H80 (too loud) with a Phanteks PH-TC14CS and wanted to compare them.  So, I fired up WCG to put a useful load on my 4.4GHz 2600K.  Purely accidental on the timing.
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130925/WCG.png



A most fortunate accident indeed! 

We won the Challenge by 65,719 pts and you put up around 85,000 pts during the Challenge!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 25, 2013)

Even the smallest thing can be the difference guys.


----------



## Norton (Sep 25, 2013)

Chicken Patty said:


> Even the smallest thing can be the difference guys.



That's why we say every point/every result is important. The challenge win was nice but the science done was more important.


----------



## xvi (Sep 25, 2013)

I had a bit of a gigglefit when I managed to get my overclock higher because of the PPD increase. I couldn't think of any other reason why I wanted/needed more speed. Just science.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 26, 2013)

xvi said:


> I had a bit of a gigglefit when I managed to get my overclock higher because of the PPD increase. I couldn't think of any other reason why I wanted/needed more speed. Just science.



As long as it' stable


----------

